# Double Yellow Rig



## Ben (Jan 25, 2008)

Has anyone heard of the double yellow rig? What are the coordinates? I'm sure its on my Hilton's but its evidently not called double yellow. I know alot of these rigs have several names. I was talking to a guy while we were cleaning fish and he said he had good luck there.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes it is the 252 a and b on the hilton map.You can find the #s if you search the forumdont no the #s of the top of my head.Hope this helps.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

N29 21.636 W87 53.148



75 miles from pcola pass

66 from perdido

61 from mouth of mobile bay

108 from destin pass


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

We dove out there a couple weeks ago, its loaded with monster ajs, buddy of mine shot a 49 off of it. I shot a cobe and and an aj both pulled on me...long shots. I did find me a nice puller though.....somebody cut it a little tooo close to the rig


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Bigg J (6/23/2009)*We dove out there a couple weeks ago, its loaded with monster ajs, buddy of mine shot a 49 off of it. I shot a cobe and and an aj both pulled on me...long shots. I did find me a nice puller though.....somebody cut it a little tooo close to the rig




Looks like Moldcraft to me.one of the newer ones.Super plunger?


----------



## Ben (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I knew you guys could Id the rig! Just like everyone has commented, I was told great AJ fishing.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

yep! the yella mama's take you some live mullet "as long as your forearm" drop about 80ft on a down rigger and pass around a legwel. buckle your chin strap!!!


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Fished it with some friends and we deep dropped and got schooled by some large groupers. I think that chugger looks familiar.

Chris


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

That is too funny. That is or was my lure. It is a Yozuri jet that I have caught a bunch of Wahoo on. The first trip we took this year to the bluewater a buddy in the cockpit dropped the center rigger bait back about 200 yards to far. I said what the hell man and was about to reel it in but it was too late. We had already started to make a circle. It is a sweet Wahoo lure and it is rigged with a nice cable hookset with shrink tube and a stainless hook. Glad to see you found it and I hope you catch a bunch more hooters on it. Man I never thought we would see that one again.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

What are the chances of that lol


----------

